# Penn Spinfisher V 6500LL



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Anybody have any experience with the live liner Penn reels? Looking at this for a surf reel but feel like it is too big but the 4500LL is too small. I like to put 300 yrds of 30lb braid plus ~50 yrds of mono. Mostly just fish for reds but do occasionally catch smaller sharks.

Does the Live Liner work like a baitcaster clicker? Not really looking to have bait free lined but like clickers to get my attention. I use mostly bait casters (Penn Squall 15's & Avet SX MC) just b/c they have clickers but I have a 10' surf rod that needs a spinning reel and can't decide between Battle II, Conflict or Spinfisher V.

I have a Penn 850 and feel it is a little big as well so I don't fish it as much. That and a 12' rod seems to take a lot of the fun out of catching reds. I usually set this up more for sharks than reds but always catch more redfish. I have tried to use lighter tackle b/c it seems more fun to me rather than just horsing them in. This is why I went 10' smaller diameter medium weight rod. I have caught plenty of bull reds and huge black drum on trout rods with 12lb mono but not in the surf.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Prefer conventional reels for surf fishing big fish in heavy surf like Hatteras NC.

Own Penn Spinfisher 6500LL, Penn Spinfisher 5500 & Penn Spinfisher 3500.
6500LL & 5500 are spooled with 50# braid, use it for Cobias, Bull Reds, AJ, Tarpon.
3500 with 20# braid, used for surf slot & upper slot ( 24" to 33" ) Reds & False Albies.

6500's Live line feature works great, it's loud, mostly used as a boat set up with circle hooks.
Too many moving parts for the sand IMHO.
My fishing buddy uses a Shimano bait runner in the surf & owns a few because of breakdowns, water intrusion & sand. 

We always surf fish holding the rods. Sand spikes are used for baiting up, changing weights & hooks. ........ ICM

Yesterday Bulls caught on 6500LL & 5500. ..... ICM


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

I have the 6500ll and i have 50lb braid on it. I use the ll setting as a clicker and when you crank to reel fish it goes to what the main drag is set for. Its not as loud as a clicker but works good!


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I typically do not surf fish holding the rods. I usually put out 3-4 rods and leave them in the sand spike which is why I like clickers. Typically, they will start to make noise but may not "go off" or run and this gets my attention.

I am not too worried about water or sand intrusion as I am pretty careful and have fished a number of reels for a number of years without catastrophic failure or issues. Maintenance is the key. I figured the seals in the spinfisher will help but have read it doesn't quite live up to marketing.


----------



## 96chevybeachbum (Jul 27, 2009)

iam the same way. I like the squall 15 because of the clicker and mag cast. my dad has the 4500ll on a 8' rod and likes it so Iam trying the 6500ll this year. also penn website says the spinfisher has a sealed mech so sand and water wont get inside.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

Fishing for anything, I guess can be productive. 
Think that's how I started, too. Bait & wait. 
Now it's all about the challenge of finding fish to catch. Find it more rewarding. 
Then inviting a few friends, let the trash talk begin. ........... ICM


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

96chevybeachbum said:


> iam the same way. I like the squall 15 because of the clicker and mag cast. my dad has the 4500ll on a 8' rod and likes it so Iam trying the 6500ll this year. also penn website says the spinfisher has a sealed mech so sand and water wont get inside.


Yeah they mention the sealed mech but as i have researched it doesn't seem to live up to the hype. I think I am going to try it and just see what happens. Not like I won't get another and another and another. Kid of like to try different things but I do have two Penn Squall's 15 b/c I like them a lot.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't have any experience with the spinfisher's, the added features didn't have any relevance for surf fishing. I use the Battle, Conflict, and Clash and have been happy with them.
There's really no reason for a clicker, even with a bait caster, because of your more than 20' from the rod you can't hear it any way. When a big fish hits a surf rod, your gonna know it.
I use 150yds of 65# braid topped off with 30# mono on all my 6000 size spinning reels. It gives me just enough mono to cast out and not have any of my braid in the water. 30# braid is plenty for fishing a fish, but if it rubs on a sand bar or hits a shell it will snap instantly.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I don't have any experience with the spinfisher's, the added features didn't have any relevance for surf fishing. I use the Battle, Conflict, and Clash and have been happy with them.
> There's really no reason for a clicker, even with a bait caster, because of your more than 20' from the rod you can't hear it any way. When a big fish hits a surf rod, your gonna know it.
> I use 150yds of 65# braid topped off with 30# mono on all my 6000 size spinning reels. It gives me just enough mono to cast out and not have any of my braid in the water. 30# braid is plenty for fishing a fish, but if it rubs on a sand bar or hits a shell it will snap instantly.


Thanks for the tips. 30# mono doesn't seem to be strong enough for 4-6oz spider weights. I am guessing that your leaders are stronger. I usually use 30# braid and 50# mono but I mostly throw 4oz spider weights but with the current being what it has been I have had to switch to 6oz.

I may bump up the braid and give it a try.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

I run 30# berkley big game and it handles 4oz spiders with big size mullet ok. I've also been known to slip an extra single oz weight on there but anything over that on my 10' rods and I start snapping them off when I cast.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

wish2fish said:


> Thanks for the tips. 30# mono doesn't seem to be strong enough for 4-6oz spider weights. I am guessing that your leaders are stronger. I usually use 30# braid and 50# mono but I mostly throw 4oz spider weights but with the current being what it has been I have had to switch to 6oz.
> 
> I may bump up the braid and give it a try.


 Wow, I use 50# mono on my 6/0s and 9/0s. If your trying to cast with 50# mono you cutting yourself short, probably by 30yds or 40yds. I use 30# mono on all my casting reels except for one Penn Fathom 40, which has 40# mono, and I will replace that with 30# when it's time to change the line. I'm able to break loose up to 10oz spider weights with 30# with no problem.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> Wow, I use 50# mono on my 6/0s and 9/0s. If your trying to cast with 50# mono you cutting yourself short, probably by 30yds or 40yds. I use 30# mono on all my casting reels except for one Penn Fathom 40, which has 40# mono, and I will replace that with 30# when it's time to change the line. I'm able to break loose up to 10oz spider weights with 30# with no problem.


Hmm, I am talking about shock leader, 10lb per oz of weight. Are you saying you can throw 10oz on 30lb shock leader or are you using 30lb mono to stronger shock leader or do you just forgo the shock leader all together.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

wish2fish said:


> Hmm, I am talking about shock leader, 10lb per oz of weight. Are you saying you can throw 10oz on 30lb shock leader or are you using 30lb mono to stronger shock leader or do you just forgo the shock leader all together.


 The 30# mono top-shot is my shock leader, it gets tied directly to the swivel of my leader, nothing in between. 
99% of the time I'm throwing 5 1/2 oz spider weight, never any lighter than 5 1/2 oz. If the current is really bad or its a super rough surf moving my line, I will use 8oz, 9oz, or 10oz.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

l Use 40 LB mono for my shock leader and throw 8oz weight and bait with no problems. With 30 LB i would snap the line and lose everything.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

What lenght rods are yous guys using?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

the toninator said:


> What lenght rods are yous guys using?


I use 12'.


----------



## the toninator (Jan 19, 2016)

sharkchum said:


> I use 12'.


I started using a 12' last weekend and I don't have to chunk it near as hard as i did the 10' to get the same distance.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> The 30# mono top-shot is my shock leader, it gets tied directly to the swivel of my leader, nothing in between.
> 99% of the time I'm throwing 5 1/2 oz spider weight, never any lighter than 5 1/2 oz. If the current is really bad or its a super rough surf moving my line, I will use 8oz, 9oz, or 10oz.


Wow. I seem to break off quite a few with 30# so I guess I need to work on my technique. Thanks for your input.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

the toninator said:


> What lenght rods are yous guys using?


I use 12', 10' and even 9' depending on what I am fishing for and conditions.

I even have a 15' that a friend gave me. Has three sections and I have never thrown it. I think it is from the 70's but pretty cool to have.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Aug 10, 2013)

the toninator said:


> I run 30# berkley big game and it handles 4oz spiders with big size mullet ok. I've also been known to slip an extra single oz weight on there but anything over that on my 10' rods and I start snapping them off when I cast.


Have you tried adding a "shock leader" of 10' (rod length ) of 60# mono?
We do that to prevent break offs & flying runaway weights on a long cast. 
Running line on conventional is 17# ...... ICM


----------



## popeye_iv (Oct 29, 2015)

I have two of the 6500LL Reels and they are very nice. The is not really a clicker, it does make a sound, but not like a clicker on a traditional conventional reel.

It does has its own drag and it can be set almost at free spool all the way up to sunset.

I spooled one with q 300yd spool of 40lb braid and there is room to spare for a top shot. The other one is spooled with almost 400 yds of 30lb fire line.


----------



## Country Boy (Aug 15, 2008)

What kind of knot do ya'll use to tie the braid to the mono?


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Ruff Neck said:


> What kind of knot do ya'll use to tie the braid to the mono?


I like the FG knot for the braid-to-mono connection. It's like Chinese Finger Cuffs for the mono, and it's small profile helps it pass through guides without a lot banging around. To each their own, though; I know many here like Albright, blood knots, double-uni, Alberto...


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

FG Knot looks kind of complicated. I am sure it gets easier the more you do it but I like the modified albright. Easy to learn and fast to tie. Strong knot and low profile so it slips through guides easily.


----------

